# Permanent CI/BuildBox targeting STABLE, an idea I just had.



## PaulWebster (Aug 3, 2021)

Good day all,

So I am at the moment building a 13-STABLE world on one of my systems and am thinking, hey I can kick the /usr/obj over to my other FreeBSD/amd64 systems and save some build time then a thought struck me.

Would anyone else be interested in such a thing as a prebuilt bog standard world?

My idea was to in effect git tail the FreeBSD source repository and when a new commit happens for -STABLE (or at a later date CURRENT perhaps), automatically set about doing a build world and pushing it as a branch to my own repository, the idea being that people might like the ability to just sync a prebuild obj. I would only test the idea with amd64 to start with but no reasons if its not popular enough that other archs could be built (depending on resources).

Could also include GENERIC from whichever commit it was, obviously unmodified.

Also I am not sure if CI in the title was actually the most correct word, I mean there is no reason it could not be extended at a later point to do CI, simple .sh to dump it into a ramdisk, slap in resolv.conf and a basic rc.conf and boot it through bhyve, see what happens. But yes I think perhaps 'buildbox'?

Anyone think this would be a good idea or a bad idea, and the reasons


----------

